# DirecTV Remote PRO/Free update



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

By Cognitial Mobile. For those who use this app. Update in Android Market.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Another great update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks BP - it is a nice app indeed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The new update for the Pro version includes a free add-on app, download from "Play Store".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Another Play Store screen shot of the free app add-on.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been playing with the new add-on app for the Pro version. This add-on allows the creation of remote button shortcuts that are added to a home screen. Below is a screen shot of one of the home screens that I added the most used remote functions. It's still a work in progress. 
One feature of the Remote app is the ability to create macros. I can see this coming very handy come CE time. The whole process can be reduced to a two or even one button push.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the pro version but haven't installed the updates yet. Any idea how the home screen shortcuts work when there is more than one DVR on the network? Does it ask you to pick one before the shortcut is finalized?

I have 7 DVRs so I'm not sure how the app would know which DVR to control with the home-screen buttons but it would be great to have quick shortcuts to EACH of my CE receivers if the app supports it....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I have the pro version but haven't installed the updates yet. Any idea how the home screen shortcuts work when there is more than one DVR on the network? Does it ask you to pick one before the shortcut is finalized?
> 
> I have 7 DVRs so I'm not sure how the app would know which DVR to control with the home-screen buttons but it would be great to have quick shortcuts to EACH of my CE receivers if the app supports it....


When you set up a shortcut there are three options as to shortcut type.."Remote Button". "Favorite Channel", and "Macro". Within each choice are two choices and one of which is "Destination Receiver", from there you can pick from "Whichever was used last", and what ever receiver you want. You can rename the button with the name of the receiver or what ever you want, ex: "Play Livingroom", "Play Bedroom",etc.
Sooo...in short...it will do what you are asking. Of course you can put each receivers shortcut on different screens, one screen for each (assuming you have enough home screens). I have one screen for the living room and one screen for the bedroom.
Of course I don't know if there is a upper limit on the number of receivers it can scan and store. You will have to run the scan to find that out. 
I hope that helps. 
I can see how this would be a time saver for you on CE night with 7 receivers to "do". I'm sure there will be others that will be interested in what you find out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are some screen shots that show some of the options.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

There is a update to the Directv Remote Pro Add-On in Google Play. See the screen shot. Looks like the developer is a "Friday-Saturday Nighter". ;-)


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI the *Pro* app is on sale this month for $1.98, I grabbed it on the amazon app store so I can load it on the Kindle Fire also


----------

